
Show HN: Distributed 3D printing jobs platform to fight Covid-19 - noztol
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G7SquoBZOi8
======
noztol
This is a demo video of Operation dynamo, a distributed network of makers
coordinating with hospitals to get them need supplies. Find out more at
operationdynamo.org

